# farmington canyon Elk



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Quick question, i have heard from a couple of people that there are elk up above farmington and Bountiful. Is this true, I have been up there for the last three years on a weekly basis looking at deer and running my dogs, I have even done the extended hunt up there the last two seasons, and have not even came across any sign of elk. Where would one focus on to look if there are really elk up on top. I have hiked up and down almost all of the canyons that are on the public ground and still nothing. any information would be appreciated, pm me if you do not want everyone to know your spots.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have heard it hard finding elk up there. i have only been up behind the B one time.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope no elk there try other places. 8)


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have seen elk sign up there, I was more south of the towers past the summer homes. You have to be on the east side of the mtn. there is a cwmu that boarders this side, but i can not place the name. might be hardscabble not sure.


----------

